# Old School



## Bill Gruby

This one's for you RandyM. Let's have some fun. Simple question, varied answer.

 In you own words define "OLD SCHOOL".

Open to any and all answers from any and all members. Keep it in You might be a Red neck if ---- type of posts. Have fun.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM

OK Bill, I'll play.

You might be old school if you do not have a cell phone.

You might be old school if your car does not have a computer in it.

You might be old school if pay your bills by USPS.

How's that for a start. What you got Bill?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Big one for starters Randy.

 You might be old school if you know how to tighten a tapped hole with a rag.

 "Billy G"

 My 57 Chevy has no computer
I don't have a cell phone
I pay my bills in person with cash


----------



## Billh50

Billy G,
Tighten or enlarge ?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Tighten -- rag fibers are left behind and embedded into the old threads. You are also old school if you know how to tighten an external thread with a hammer.


----------



## Billh50

Oh ok...I have tapped through a rag to make holes oversized for carburizing.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Yup, that too you old school machinist you. Run the tap thru once then again to clear.


----------



## DHarris

You might be "old school" if your home phone still has a ROTARY DIAL.

You might be "old school" if you still own a slide rule (and can still use it).


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if you have a land line.


----------



## wawoodman

Is this what you mean?


----------



## DHarris

Please tell me that phone is REAL - - - I want one!  my kids & grand kids will crap themselves laughing at me!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school if you remember the area code was a word not a number. Mine was LUDLOW. We also were on a party line. I still have the Rotary phone my Aunt had.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if you listen to your music on a turn table.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You are old school if you listened to Tommy Dorsey or Les Brown. Still have my Fischer Turntable. Also Have a Teac Reel to Reel and a Sansui 5000A blackbox. Keep em coming. I got more. ROTFLMBO


----------



## Bill Gruby

Remember the Spring Reverberation system for car radios. Yup yer old school. LOL


----------



## RandyM




----------



## DHarris

Bill, I had one of those "spring" reverbs for my 1964 Ford Falcon Sprint !!! wow, forgot all about those!


----------



## RandyM

You know you are old school if you know how to use one of these.




I have one mounted on my toolbox.


----------



## Billh50

Randy,
I have one of those on the wall of my shop.


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if you have cash in your wallet.

You might be old school if you have a handkerchief in your pocket.


----------



## ch2co

I must be old school.
Spring reverb in 65 Mustang
Pencil sharpener on the door jamb of may shop
Still regularly use my 1962 Empire turntable (although new and old vinyl and turntables are all the rage these days)
Still use an old dial phone in my shop, not to call but to answer.
The only hair on my head is on my chin, in my ears and nose.

CHuck the grumpy old school guy


----------



## higgite

You might be old school…
… if you know what a vacuum tube is.
… if you know what “serials” were at the Saturday morning picture show.
… if you remember having a 4 digit telephone number (I came from a small town)
… if you had to use a church key to open your first beer.

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO

You might be old school if, your first set of wheels had no seat belts, three pedals, and a flat head motor. Mike


----------



## David S

You might be old school if you still use a crystal radio.
You might be old school if your car radio uses a vibrator for high voltage supply.

David


----------



## Billh50

I still have some 8 tracks and a player for them.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Vacuum Tube. My go to volt meter is a Heathkit VTVM.

 You might just be old school if you remember the Winking Eye on the radio front.  It was green and when it was fully closed you were on frequency. Also you might be old school if you had a TV with a round picture tube.

 You might be old school if you can remember when Doctors made house calls (FOR FREE)


----------



## David S

You may be old school if your go to drill is a brace and bit.

David


----------



## CluelessNewB

You might just be old school if you have set points with a matchbook cover when you didn't have a feeler gauge.


----------



## CluelessNewB

You might just be old school if you fixed a leaky radiator with ground black pepper or a gas tank leak with ivory bar soap.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school if you can remember the title of the first 3D movie. It was The House of Wax staring Vincent Price in 1953. Scared the daylights out of us.


----------



## David S

You might be old school if you even know what ignition points are.

David


----------



## owl

You might be old school if you took a gun to school, so that you could go hunting after classes let out, and it was alright with the teacher.


----------



## David S

You may be old school if you walked to the one room school house that taught 10 grades and helped the teacher start the fire before classes began.... Oh **** that is me.. sigh.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old if you never left the house without your pocket knife. Most of us had a Barlow as  Mumbly-peg was the norm. Also carried marbles and baseball cards. Pennies to, for playing pitch.

Anyone remember outdoor plumbing?

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S

You may be old school.....if you don't know what this thread is all about... HUH?

David


----------



## Bill Gruby

David, you may be old school if you can even remember what this thread is about.


----------



## cathead

You might be old school if you drive your model T into the swamp to tighten up the wooden spoked wheels.


----------



## David S

Billy G... please remind me.  Having a seniours moment.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby

If you think we went off track you are ancient school. Keep it up folks this is just getting started,

 "Billy G"


----------



## cathead

There's a 2x4 leaned up against the out house and you know what it is used for.


----------



## MrDan

If you know who Perry Mason, Paul Drake and Della Street are....


----------



## MrDan

If you used to take vacuum tubes to the drug store to use the tube tester there, and the store actually sold new tubes.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Oh man, that is an oldy. I remember those testing machines. WOW

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

You know you're old school if the six words you dreaded the most were "Wait till your Father gets home."

 "Billy G"


----------



## MrDan

Bill, I find myself doing a double take every time I read one of your posts. My dad is Billy Joe Gardner (Billy G.) and I am Danny Joe Gardner (Danny G.). Funny!


----------



## cathead

You might be old school if your radio has a cat's whisker, your antenna wire was hooked to a Fahnestock clip and 
you listened with "cans".


----------



## Nogoingback

You might be old school if the transmission in your car had sawdust in it.


----------



## MrDan

cathead said:


> You might be old school if your radio has a cat's whisker, your antenna wire was hooked to a Fahnestock clip and
> you listened with "cans".


Don't forget a piece of galena to go with your cat's whisker...


----------



## francist

I think you guys should start writing some of these remembrances down before you forget. Here's a pad to get you going, the price tag says 25 cents from the Kresge store....

-frank


----------



## wawoodman

RandyM said:


> You know you are old school if you know how to use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 226519
> 
> 
> I have one mounted on my toolbox.



I have one in the shop, and one in the hall closet.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school when you look at the clock and see it's 8:33 PM and you know you should have gone to bed 33 minutes ago. Good night Mrs. Calabash where ever you are.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ch2co

You might be old school if you know who Mrs. Calabash was.


----------



## Terrywerm

You might be old school if you know who said good night to Mrs. Calabash...


----------



## wrmiller

You might be old school if your first two years of electronics dealt with tube theory and analog computers. The advanced stuff like transistors and digital computers came later.

You might be old school if you did all of your math calculations in school on a wooden slide rule.

You might be old school if you had to wash your dirty clothes on a washboard.

You might be old school if a windmill supplied water for your house, and your house had a second kitchen called a 'summer kitchen'.


----------



## British Steel

You might be oldschool if you collected bottles and spent the deposit on cider and Woodbines.

You might be oldschool if the local Bobby just asked how many squirrels you'd bagged when he found you and your friend (aged 9) hunting with your air rifles in the woods.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics)

You might LOVE Old School, when you have to grab a knob to roll your motor over to start it..103 years old and runs like a sewing machine.


----------



## Billh50

You might be old school if you walked down the road with your rifle and no one called the police.


----------



## 12bolts

You might be old school if you used a slate and stylus at school. (and that might amaze the digital generation to find out that they didnt actually invent the stylus for touch pads)


----------



## gonzo

You might be old school if:
1 You have a prism on your windshield in order to see the traffic light from under the ---
2 Visor mounted above the windshield. 
3 Look into your passing mirror in order to see ahead on the ----
4 Two lane blacktop.
5 Have curb feelers installed.
6 Have a necking knob on your steering wheel.
7 Have fuzzy dice on your rear view mirror.
8 Have a dimmer switch on the floor.
9 Have a starter pedal on the floor.
10 Have push buttons for shifting on the steering wheel.
11 Have a hood ornament
12 Have mud flaps behind the rear wheels.
13 Have blue centers in your  tail lights.
14 Have or know how to use a bumper jack.
15 Utilize a dwell meter to set your points.

I have to quit now, my fingers are getting tired.


----------



## uncle harry

Bill Gruby said:


> You might be old school if you remember the area code was a word not a number. Mine was LUDLOW. We also were on a party line. I still have the Rotary phone my Aunt had.
> 
> "Billy G"



You might be old school if your phone # was 3125  (1948  Hartland WI)


----------



## uncle harry

cathead said:


> There's a 2x4 leaned up against the out house and you know what it is used for.



We used to call them stalagmites.


----------



## uncle harry

MrDan said:


> If you used to take vacuum tubes to the drug store to use the tube tester there, and the store actually sold new tubes.



Why yes @ the local Rexall.  And then there were the X-Ray shoe fitting machines later found to be seriously dangerous.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school if you remember that Sears Roebuck sold prefab house kits from their catalog.


----------



## GK1918

Old but really America  phone W32  still have it right here and them bas89rds shut it off.  We all got
forced into buy them battery phones wireless.  That is not secure!!  like hard wired. anybody can
scan You in and listen to you. cell phone same thing  > anything can be intercepted on the"free
waves act"  Yes I have a despicable phone in my pocket only if I get stuck or a attack.  I lived
longer than now with phone booths and never got stuck.  Its all out of control.  Now the bathroom
Delmar brought to my attention all have been inspected by plumbing inspectors; result nothing
wrong with plumbing ;  its the people.   These people don't need assistance from politicians, they
need assistance from the medical field like its now 3 /4 of the country holy smokes is this catchy 
looks like epidermic,s to me...  were I come from never seen this stuff......


----------



## wawoodman

uncle harry said:


> You might be old school if your phone # was 3125  (1948  Hartland WI)



Even in the late 60s, when I was in college in a small town in Iowa, you only had to dial 5 numbers. There was only one prefix (385, I think) so you just dialed 5-xxxx. To get the small town down the road, you only dialed 7-xxxx.


----------



## 4GSR

Houston used to use prefixes like CA-1234, and so on.  Then around 1968 it went to all numbers and only had one area code, 713.  Look at it now, close to ten area codes now and the original phone number can be found in most of the area codes now!  I sure all large cities in the country have multiple area codes now.  The five digit phone number went away when I was born in the town I was raised in. They put MO in front of the number, which stood for MOhawk!


----------



## Hukshawn

Jeez, this escalated quickly.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Lots and lots of OLD SCHOOL here Shawn. It's far from over.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bob Korves

wawoodman said:


> Even in the late 60s, when I was in college in a small town in Iowa, you only had to dial 5 numbers. There was only one prefix (385, I think) so you just dialed 5-xxxx. To get the small town down the road, you only dialed 7-xxxx.


In the 1950's in a small town in S.W. Minnesota, we had a three digit phone number, 416, still remember it.  I was taught how to use the phone by my parents at about age 7, with a strict rule that I could only use it for emergency calls without parental assistance.  The number was hand written on the dial of the old Bakelite phone, and you picked up the phone and waited for the operator to say "number please."  Gee, I guess I might be getting older, beats the alternative...


----------



## ironhorse18

I retired as an electrician.  Went to machinist school a long time ago but had to put food on the table.  Always loved machine work but ended up as "Sparkey"  Now I am staying out from under Grandma' feet in my hobby machine garage!  The advancements in machinist technology is amazing.  Lay Out Blue was high tech back in day when I went to school. lol


----------



## Bob Korves

You might be old school if your CAD system is a desk, a t-square, some triangles and an eraser mask, a rotary lead sharpener, some vellum, and various pencil leads from around 2B to 6H hardness in your mechanical pencils.  Wait, that is my current CAD system, though more usually it is the back of an envelope...


----------



## cathead

It's quite possible one is "Old School" if your thermometer looks like this one. View media item 95786


----------



## Highsider

I'm doomed........... I must be pre-historically ancient school.   Almost all of them apply to me.  Missed me on the spring reverb, and the 1 room schoolhouse tho.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Doomed? You are just a pup. LOL  At 71 years old I can remember them all and then some.  LOL The one room schoolhouse was in Cooperstown NY.


----------



## cvairwerks

Ya might be a little old school if only 3 of the family could listen to the Atwater Kent at one time....


----------



## Ken from ontario

You might be old school if you still own a VCR , and with the clock/timer still flashing.


----------



## redgrouse

Bill Gruby said:


> You might be old if you never left the house without your pocket knife. Most of us had a Barlow as  Mumbly-peg was the norm. Also carried marbles and baseball cards. Pennies to, for playing pitch.
> 
> Anyone remember outdoor plumbing?
> 
> "Billy G"


Agreed Bill not having a pocket knife is like not having a watch ! still carry one all the time, bugs me when I have to pack it to board a plane ! Our were William or Joseph Rogers of Sheffield.


----------



## f350ca

The first mobile phone I had was an VHF radio. You looked for a channel that had a dial tone, keyed the mike and the operator came on. You gave her your XJ phone number and the number you wanted to connect to.

Greg


----------



## Downunder Bob

Bill Gruby said:


> Tighten -- rag fibers are left behind and embedded into the old threads. You are also old school if you know how to tighten an external thread with a hammer.



Is that the same as saying "If you haven't fixed it, you haven't used a big enough hammer". LOL.


----------



## Downunder Bob

FOMOGO said:


> You might be old school if, your first set of wheels had no seat belts, three pedals, and a flat head motor. Mike



Like this one, my first 3 cars were flathead fords, a 31 A model, a 38 clubman coupe, a 49 custom, although that one was a bit modern it had 3 on the tree  the first two had mechanical brakes, not hydraulic. The first one was a crash gearbox the other two had synchro (well sort of) on 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Downunder Bob

DHarris said:


> Bill, I had one of those "spring" reverbs for my 1964 Ford Falcon Sprint !!! wow, forgot all about those!



What are these "Spring reverb things you speak of"?


----------



## Downunder Bob

Nogoingback said:


> You might be old school if the transmission in your car had sawdust in it.



Don't recall the sawdust, but do remember banana skins, to quieten it down also in the diff.


----------



## Downunder Bob

wawoodman said:


> Even in the late 60s, when I was in college in a small town in Iowa, you only had to dial 5 numbers. There was only one prefix (385, I think) so you just dialed 5-xxxx. To get the small town down the road, you only dialed 7-xxxx.


I remember our phone number from when I was about 16 YO. X2825 And yes it was a rotary dial. That was in Adelaide S. Australia, 1960 with a population of about half a million. only about 10% of my friends had a phone in their house.


----------



## Downunder Bob

I reckon I must be old school as most of these things are familiar to me and I'll add a few. 

I don't have a DRO, don't want one, my micrometer and calipers are all I've ever needed. Although I must confess I had to trade up from my vernier calipers to digital, a few years back, my eyesight not as good as it once was.

I don't have or want CNC. I have never used it, can't see the point now.

I have welded Aluminium with oxy acetylene,  pre mig and tig.

I still have a couple of slide rules, including a circular one, great for Trig with very fine angles  and still know how to use them.

I still sharpen my drills by hand, although I'm thinking about getting one of those fancy drill doctor things, for the small sizes, less than 3 mm, my eyesight aint what it used to be.

Many others, but can't think of them just now.


----------



## Bob Korves

bobshobby said:


> What are these "Spring reverb things you speak of"?


A spring reverb used a spring in a metal case to run an audio signal through to make echos of the music, voice, or whatever.  Sounds like you are in an hard walled empty room with echos only much more so if you turned it up.  Most of my experience is with guitar amplifiers, where reverb is still very common, but usually electronically generated today.  We called the old ones "reverb tanks."  The ones in the cars would make crashing noises if you went over some rough bumps or tracks and the spring(s) crashed into the box or each other.  Same with music amplifiers.  Back in the day we would kick or rock the amplifier about to make the reverb crash.  "Heavy metal."  Actually, I was (and am) more into blues and jump.


----------



## rock_breaker

Would using a hand crank telephone until 1948 qualify?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Absolutely.


----------



## 12bolts

Actually we had a hand cranked telephone at home until about 1990. Dalgety NSW exchange. Our area code, 0248 was longer than our Phone #. 72


----------



## Downunder Bob

Bob Korves said:


> A spring reverb used a spring in a metal case to run an audio signal through to make echos of the music, voice, or whatever.  Sounds like you are in an hard walled empty room with echos only much more so if you turned it up.  Most of my experience is with guitar amplifiers, where reverb is still very common, but usually electronically generated today.  We called the old ones "reverb tanks."  The ones in the cars would make crashing noises if you went over some rough bumps or tracks and the spring(s) crashed into the box or each other.  Same with music amplifiers.  Back in the day we would kick or rock the amplifier about to make the reverb crash.  "Heavy metal."  Actually, I was (and am) more into blues and jump.


I had a horrible vision that it would be something like that, but I have never heard of one before and certainly never seen one. However back in the day, the early 60'sw we used to make our own using a short length of audio tape made up into a loop , running continuously past an erase head, a record head then 4 or 5 playback heads each one with its own gain control, some of them even had a variable speed control. we called them echo boxes.


----------



## savarin

what about if you think bread with hot milk and a sprinkle of sugar for breakfast is good.


----------



## 2volts

You might be old school if you programmed in Fortran using punch cards 

pete


----------



## 2volts

You might be old school if you didn't get your first pair of long pants until you were about 12 years old

pete


----------



## Joncooey

You might be Old School if you still haven't kicked the habit of driving with one foot on the brake and  one foot on the gas trying to keep the motor from stalling at stop signs 'cause of your crap carburetor.  My Straight Six 300 runs pretty good but I still drive like that, even with the fuel injected models.


----------



## Bob Korves

bobshobby said:


> I had a horrible vision that it would be something like that, but I have never heard of one before and certainly never seen one. However back in the day, the early 60'sw we used to make our own using a short length of audio tape made up into a loop , running continuously past an erase head, a record head then 4 or 5 playback heads each one with its own gain control, some of them even had a variable speed control. we called them echo boxes.


Echo, reverb, and tremolo are all quite different sounds.


----------



## Bill Gruby

My Grand Daughter is here. She loves to go thru the old record stack and just look for groups she knows. She happened to mention that she had never heard of Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young. The discussion began, class was in. We may not be called the greatest generation but we sure are the fortunate one. We have lived long enough to have heard every type of music that has ever existed, and first hand at that. Think about it people.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you used a slingshot to kill robins in the backyard which your mother would breast out and cook with polenta for dinner.


----------



## kvt

Kids and grand kids try to debate with you who sang the song first.   and you can pull out he old records and play the song by the original artist.

another one is that your checking account number is to short for most systems.  Keep getting told that my checking account number is not valid it does not have enough digits,   (same account in same bank since I was 9 years old)


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you shot rats in the town dump with a flashlight black taped to your your .22.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

Bought a new tool box, when migrating from the old one I keep finding old school tools, have 2 sets of Starrett tool makers buttons in pristine shape, anyone that wants them they are free plus postage, I know that collectors like these type of tools.

This is not an Ad just an offer of antique tools for "free" (Postage). I have no use for them, the next time that they are moved will be to the scrap bin.

I dislike scrapping tools even those that will never be used.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if after being caught for lifting shotgun shells at the local hardware the owner called your parish priest instead of the cops.


----------



## Bill Gruby

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you used a slingshot to kill robins in the backyard which your mother would breast out and cook with polenta for dinner.



 I haven't had Robin Pie in years. State bird here in Ct. Can't shoot them. The breast has two nice pieces of white meat, the rest you throw away. Fantastic eating.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school if you gave a fish a first name ie. ole croaker and you fish for him every year and still haven't caught him yet.


----------



## FOMOGO

You might be Old School if you remember Watching Spin and Marty, and the Hardy Boys after getting TV. Mike


----------



## Nogoingback

bobshobby said:


> Don't recall the sawdust, but do remember banana skins, to quieten it down also in the diff.



Never knew about the banana skins, but I did pull a trans apart once and found it packed with sawdust.  And while were talking about cars, you might be old school if
your car had the high/low beam switch on the floor.


Edit:  oops, sorry gonzo, didn't see you mentioned this one.


----------



## Nogoingback

Bill Gruby said:


> Vacuum Tube. My go to volt meter is a Heathkit VTVM.
> 
> You might just be old school if you remember the Winking Eye on the radio front.  It was green and when it was fully closed you were on frequency. Also you might be old school if you had a TV with a round picture tube.
> 
> You might be old school if you can remember when Doctors made house calls (FOR FREE)



And you might be old school if you built Heathkits.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I did, I did, I did, I built the Heathkit Vacuum Tube tester.  Still have that to.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Nogoingback

I built a VTVM too, though, sadly I no longer have it.  I also build a dwell/tachometer kit that I used for years.  Heathkit made great kits.


----------



## kvt

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Bought a new tool box, when migrating from the old one I keep finding old school tools, have 2 sets of Starrett tool makers buttons in pristine shape, anyone that wants them they are free plus postage, I know that collectors like these type of tools.
> 
> This is not an Ad just an offer of antique tools for "free" (Postage). I have no use for them, the next time that they are moved will be to the scrap bin.
> 
> I dislike scrapping tools even those that will never be used.


PM sent,  Have not seen those in years,  since most of my tools were stolen years ago.


----------



## MattM

I built a Heath Kit RDF once long ago.


----------



## ch2co

Heathkit! don't get me stated on Heathkit
Lets see, First was a vacuum tube volt meter], still have. 
Two transistor testers.
Audio frequency generator
RF generator
Two radios
Oscilloscope that my nephew still has
4 channel oscilloscope generator/switch for above. It really worked good
Three power supples
and I'm sure a half a dozen other kits that I can't squeeze out of my old neurons at the moment.
whoops, Stereo amplifier and preamplifier 
I even put together a Heathkit color TV set.  My landlord got it for his son and after a year brought it to me to 'finish" i.e. rebuild from the start.
I got 2 months rent from him for the completed set. 
All of these were before I turned 20 and started finding Hewlett Packard, Tektronix, General Radio equipment. No assembly required. And quality
far above the Heathkits. 
I've also put together 4 Hafler 200 amplifiers from their kit.  I've rebuilt them since and still use them. 
OK enough

Chuck the grumpy OLD guy


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you made blackpowder from your chemistry set then used it to blow up trees in the woods.


----------



## wrmiller

2volts said:


> You might be old school if you programmed in Fortran using punch cards
> 
> pete



Well, I also used punch cards, but I was doing mathematical algorithms in base 8 (octal) machine language on a mainframe. And to think I actually enjoyed that!


----------



## wrmiller

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you made blackpowder from your chemistry set then used it to blow up trees in the woods.



I got curious/bored with my super fold-out chemistry set and ended up with some concoction that was getting REAL hot in the beaker so I poured it down the sink in the bathroom. It ate a hole in the trap under the sink. And I was grounded for a month...


----------



## kvt

NO trees around so I would use cinder block walls.    Can't remember the name of it but there was a chemical that use to put in a jar,  then put wax paper, with a pin hole and put glycerin on top,  srew on the lid place in a cinder blocks and run.   Would make one explosion with fire etc.  Got in trouble with that one a few times.   Kept getting my stuff confiscated and would have to give them time to cool down before I would get them back.


----------



## Old Mud

You might be Old School if you remember "What evil lurks in the hearts of men"
Or the first movie you saw was 5 cents and was Down to the sea in ships. And you also lived in the town /City it was made in.

  Or "Say goodnight Gracie"

  Or Miss Betty, would you get me 442 (phone)

  Or when they first came out with the Cox 040

  Or you remember the actual VE day.


----------



## Terrywerm

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Bought a new tool box, when migrating from the old one I keep finding old school tools, have 2 sets of Starrett tool makers buttons in pristine shape, anyone that wants them they are free plus postage, I know that collectors like these type of tools.
> 
> This is not an Ad just an offer of antique tools for "free" (Postage). I have no use for them, the next time that they are moved will be to the scrap bin.
> 
> I dislike scrapping tools even those that will never be used.



I also have sent a PM, if a set is still available.


----------



## 4GSR

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you used a slingshot to kill robins in the backyard which your mother would breast out and cook with polenta for dinner.


That reminds me, I have about four dozen of dove breast meat in the freezer I need to pull out and fix from last bird hunt.


----------



## wawoodman

I built a Heathkit LED alarm clock back in about 73. It finally gave up the ghost about 5 years ago. And I remember Spin and Marty, the Hardy Boys, and Annette and Darlene! Woo-hoo!


----------



## MattM

One of my blackpowder "experiments" ended up almost burning the house down.  The fire department came and took care of it.  Minor damage to the house.  Major damage to my backside from the Old Man's belt.  I deserved it.


----------



## Terrywerm

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you made blackpowder from your chemistry set then used it to blow up trees in the woods.



Doggone, at least I wasn't the only one that tried that. Mine didn't work so well though. I didn't realize that making it was actually a wet process which brought the various elements together properly. My dry process created a compound that worked great for making sparks, but wasn't worth a darn for anything else. Then again, I probably didn't have the ratios correct either as I was just going on guesswork.


----------



## MattM

Took me awhile before I learned the wet process  and was able to dry it  between two panes of glass and break it up into grains.  Back then (before the webnet) it took a lot of research at a place they called a "library".  If you are Old School you might know what a library is.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you shave with a straight razor and know what a strop is.


----------



## MikeWi

Heck, even a "safety" razor is old school these days, although I hear it's making a come back.


----------



## MikeWi

Ok, I'll admit I didn't read all 5 pages, but most.

You might be Old School if you used any of these:
Operating systems that loaded from Cassette Tape.
Ok, Cassette Tape qualifies too.
Keypunch
Teletype
30 baud acoustical modem
Vax computers (best ever made)
DOS, or better yet, DRDOS, or rarer yet... Berkley GEOS (think it was berkley...)
Hard Drives that came in a "disk pack" where you could see the platters.
a "Scratch Pack"
Green Bar Paper
Punch Tape
slimline phone

I'll stop there.   I spent a year in a college IT program recently and none of these new nerds had heard of any of this stuff.  The idea of talking to a computer via a 100 baud teletype by pressing a command key to request it's attention, and then typing a command and pressing a "send" key blew their mind.  Punch Cards was another mind blower.


----------



## DHarris

Ok, that brings back memories... first job out of college was designing the control interface between a Spec 16 computer and the company newly released "high speed" paper tape reader/punch unit!!


----------



## MozamPete

You might be old school if you know what all the computer icons are actually pictures of, and remember using them regularly (envelope, floppy disc, clipboard, manila folders, etc)


----------



## Downunder Bob

Nogoingback said:


> Never knew about the banana skins, but I did pull a trans apart once and found it packed with sawdust.  And while were talking about cars, you might be old school if
> your car had the high/low beam switch on the floor.
> 
> 
> Edit:  oops, sorry gonzo, didn't see you mentioned this one.





MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you used a slingshot to kill robins in the backyard which your mother would breast out and cook with polenta for dinner.



I still use a slingshot on pigeons.


----------



## cathead

Pigeons are like Roger Dangerfield, "they don't get no respect".View media item 95793

That's Rookoo in the middle.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Pigeons are known as flying rats around here.


----------



## Bill Gruby

No pigeons here or within 20 miles of me. Have a pair of Red Tails that nest in the big pine tree out back.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Highsider

Bill Gruby said:


> Doomed? You are just a pup. LOL  At 71 years old I can remember them all and then some.  LOL The one room schoolhouse was in Cooperstown NY.


I wish I was just a pup.  At 74 I probably just don't have as good a memory as you.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

Speaking of old school, last month my employer scrapped the last horizontal mill, a Cinci #5,  last year a Cinci #2, this month all of the cutters are going in the scrap, probably 150 or more. anyone have a horizontal that uses 1 1/2 and larger arbors that will run 4"+ cutters.

A reasonable guess would be 600+ pounds, many are new or freshly ground. Will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Old Mud

You might be Old School if you ever had to rebuild one of these.


----------



## Old Mud

You might be Old School if you know what this is. 

  Or if you had to crank the old Lathrop 1 lunger up to warm up before we went fishing.


----------



## jamby

You might be Old School if you carried stacks of punch cards to the NC machines but tripped and spilled them all over.   Take them back to the sorter and get them back in order.
Or if you had a bottle of finger nail polish in your tool box for marking the depth stops on a turret lathe.  The coolant washed anything else off.
We had a secretary that did all our key punching on a flex-o-writer and she would screw up and use a lower case l,  not a 1 and the Cincinnati EB would halt.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Speaking of old school, last month my employer scrapped the last horizontal mill, a Cinci #5,  last year a Cinci #2, this month all of the cutters are going in the scrap, probably 150 or more. anyone have a horizontal that uses 1 1/2 and larger arbors that will run 4"+ cutters.
> 
> A reasonable guess would be 600+ pounds, many are new or freshly ground. Will take pictures tomorrow.



If I lived a bit closer I'd be into some of those cutters, But freight to down under would kill it. wouldn't be too hard to repurpose some of them, soon sleeve them down to 1 1/8


----------



## Martin W

Ifyour truck has more than one gear shift you might be old school


----------



## Kevin J

You are old school if your Grandmother ever put stitches in you at home.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You might be old school if the shop EDM Wirecutter was programmed with a 3/4 inch wide piece of paper tape with holes punched in it. I remember one machinist (no not me ) who made a bunch of brass Christmas tree ornaments with it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mcostello

Home made stiches............OUCH!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Mom did that to me a few times. The real ouch came with the Mecureochrome  Anticeptic.  The red stuff gave new meaning to pain.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## cathead

Old Mud said:


> You might be Old School if you know what this is.
> 
> Or if you had to crank the old Lathrop 1 lunger up to warm up before we went fishing.




I believe it is a vibrator for the spark ignition for a model T Ford.    Apparently I qualify for "Old School".


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if your mother ever gave you a shot of rock 'n rye and rubbed Vick's Vapor Rub on your chest for a cold.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Got the shot for a tooth ache. Was supposed to spit it out Buuuuuuuuut ---------

 "Billy G"


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you remember when the chrome was thick, the Glass-Pacs loud, the girls hot, and Jason was still in the closet.


----------



## Bob Korves

Some people are better(?) at leaving the past behind.  I still have and use lots of old things regularly, including tools, that I had before I finished college, 45 years ago.  Take care of stuff and it usually lasts and stays useful for a long, long time -- unless it is electronics, where technology is only rented...   It makes me smile to use old tools that have lots of memories for me, and also have quite a few that are inherited from my dad, they also bring back fond old memories.


----------



## FOMOGO

For us it was whisky, lemon and honey. How about salt wrapped in a kitchen towel and heated in a cast iron fry pan for ear aches. My grandfather would eat a big spoonful of Vicks-Vapo-rub for a cold, and of course we had to suffer the occasional dose of castor oil. Mike



MattM said:


> You might be Old School if your mother ever gave you a shot of rock 'n rye and rubbed Vick's Vapor Rub on your chest for a cold.


----------



## Silverbullet

David S said:


> You may be old school.....if you don't know what this thread is all about... HUH?
> 
> David


First tree on the right. Third tree was the girls


----------



## Silverbullet

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Bought a new tool box, when migrating from the old one I keep finding old school tools, have 2 sets of Starrett tool makers buttons in pristine shape, anyone that wants them they are free plus postage, I know that collectors like these type of tools.
> 
> This is not an Ad just an offer of antique tools for "free" (Postage). I have no use for them, the next time that they are moved will be to the scrap bin.
> 
> I dislike scrapping tools even those that will never be used.


Not trying be old are you. Set the postage ill send it , I like old tools.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

Silverbullet said:


> Not trying be old are you. Set the postage ill send it , I like old tools.


Only 57, one does not have to try to be old it just happens, gracefully or otherwise.


----------



## kvt

Old Mud said:


> You might be Old School if you ever had to rebuild one of these.


Wait a min,   I still have one of those on an old Wisconsin engine in the back yard.  finding the parts is the fun part.   And we use to call it monkey blood,,   it made you jump around like a monkey.   Old glass bottle with a glass dobber in it to smear the stuff around on with.


----------



## savarin

you might be old school if the accumulator man came round once a week to swap the 1.5V large glass cell accumulator (battery) for your radio that used it for the heater circuit and 90V dry cell pack.
This was in my grandfathers house in the early 50's and it also had gas lights whos hissing scared me at night..


----------



## Rick Berk

I KNOW I'M OLD SCHOOL, WITH TWO CARBON-TETRA-CHLORIDE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS IN THE HOUSE.
MOST OF THE CHEMICAL IN MY SHOP ARE NOW CONSIDERED HAZARDOUS WASTE .
MY ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS HANDBOOK DESCRIBES TRANSISTORS AND A NEWLY DEVELOPED ITEM WITH LITTLE POTENTIAL DUE TO ITS LOW POWER CAPACITY.


----------



## MattM

I'm too old to die young.


----------



## HBilly1022

Might be old school if;

: a milkman used to deliver to your house.
: you got the strap at school and hoped your dad never found out ... because he wouldn't go to the school and raise a stink about them hurting his little Johnny .. he would just make sure little Johnny  wouldn't do it again. (sure produced a more respectful generation).
: used to sit around listening to the radio for entertainment ........ before the invention of the B&W television. 
: know who Ed Sullivan and Red Skelton are
: watched Howdy Doody (sp)
: went to a gas station and had attendants run out to fill your tank and wash your windows
: you paid $3.50 for an all day chair lift ticket at the ski resort (just called the ski hill back then)


----------



## compressorguy

Bob Korves said:


> A spring reverb used a spring in a metal case to run an audio signal through to make echos of the music, voice, or whatever.  Sounds like you are in an hard walled empty room with echos only much more so if you turned it up.  Most of my experience is with guitar amplifiers, where reverb is still very common, but usually electronically generated today.  We called the old ones "reverb tanks."  The ones in the cars would make crashing noises if you went over some rough bumps or tracks and the spring(s) crashed into the box or each other.  Same with music amplifiers.  Back in the day we would kick or rock the amplifier about to make the reverb crash.  "Heavy metal."  Actually, I was (and am) more into blues and jump.


VibraSonic! 50 Chev coupe with a 270 Jimmy, 3 deuces and lakers!


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if you still use one of these.


----------



## MrDan

You might be old school if you belong to this forum! Most of the new generation have no idea how to work with their hands anymore. Sadly....


----------



## MattM

MrDan said:


> You might be old school if you belong to this forum! Most of the new generation have no idea how to work with their hands anymore. Sadly....



True that, but the emergence of CNC put a lot of old iron out there at reasonable prices for us old farts to play wiyh


----------



## Bill Gruby

The new school guys are watching this thread to see where they fit in as old school.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rick Berk

You might be old if you still have a new unopened deck of playing cards you got for free from TWA and the plane had propellers.


----------



## owl

The super connie was such a pretty plane


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you remember when flying was fun.

I can remember flying TWA from San Francisco to New York.  The stewardesses wore paper dresses and served hand carved prime rib from a cart.  And the drinks just kept coming.

Now flying is about as much fun as Greyhounding.


----------



## chipmaker51

You might be old school if you've ever had to change the oil in the air filter on your car.


----------



## Randall Marx

Still have the car that used an oil-bath air filter!


----------



## Old Mud

If you were stationed on any one of these carriers ,Wooden flight decks you might be Old School.


----------



## Old Mud

If you had to fill these before starting your engine, you might be Old School.


----------



## ch2co

Old school?
Anybody remember $0.18 per gallon for gas?  We used to have "gas wars" between filling stations. They still provided service.


----------



## ch2co

PS
And thats when I was a teenager. I could fill the tank of my '59 Ford police interceptor with twin 4 barrel carbs (uncle was a car dealer) for 3 bucks.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I got married in 1970. there was a gas war all across the US. I paid as little as .10 cents per gallon.

 "Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO

O.K., I think we've come to the inescapable conclusion that most of us are a bunch of old farts, and as for me, as I'm sure it is for most of you,  that's just hunky dory. Now back to are regularly scheduled programing, or not. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves

ch2co said:


> Old school?
> Anybody remember $0.18 per gallon for gas?  We used to have "gas wars" between filling stations. They still provided service.


$0.259 per gallon with a bonus of 4X S&H green stamps was the lowest I ever paid for gas here in Sacramento.  With my '64 VW bug I could fill the tank and buy a carton of cigarettes, all for $5.00, and that would last me through the week.


----------



## kvt

Soda machine with a flip up lid and under 10 cents a bottle.   Boy were they cold on a hot day.


----------



## Bob Korves

kvt said:


> Soda machine with a flip up lid and under 10 cents a bottle.   Boy were they cold on a hot day.


Yes, the bottles were in an ice cold water bath.  On the rare days my Dad would buy me one, they were outstanding!  Then put the empty bottles back in the wooden cases so they could go back to be washed and refilled...


----------



## Bob Korves

WE know that WE are old school when we start talking to a youngster "Now listen here, sonny boy."


----------



## Bill Gruby

Sometimes I wonder if we didn't just start out old school.


----------



## Rick Berk

REMEMBER WHEN GAS WAS .25 CENTS AND KEROSENE WAS .05 A NICKEL A GALLON, I WASHED A MANY A CAR, LAWN MOVER AND TILLER PARTS IN A GALVANIZED WASH TUB WITH 25 CENTS WORTH OF KEROSENE IN IT. NOW GAS IS $2.60 AND KEROSENE IS $4.99 A GALLON, WHATS WRONG WITH THAT PICTURE. WE HAD A 1.5 GALLON WOODEN KEROSENE BUCKET WE KEPT FULL WHEN I WAS A KID, WISH I HAD THAT BUCKET NOW TO USE WITH MY 1924 DIESEL HERCULES HIT AND MISS ENGINE.


----------



## cathead

Old Mud said:


> If you had to fill these before starting your engine, you might be Old School.



EGADS!!!  My old lathe has two of those on the head stock. I run it almost every day.


----------



## Bill Gruby

For you youngsters those are Drip Oilers.  LOL  Highly sought after items. They command high prices at times.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if have and still use a set of drafting instruments.


----------



## kvt

RandyM said:


> You might be old school if have and still use a set of drafting instruments.
> 
> View attachment 227205



I do not see the T square  Mine is in the corner.   the board is in the closet.


----------



## MattM

I have them but don't use them.  Trying to learn a simple CAD program.


----------



## Bill Gruby

My opinion on that is Old school tells me there is no  simple CAD program. At least I haven't found one yet. Flame suit on, go for it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MattM

Bill Gruby said:


> My opinion on that is Old school tells me there is no  simple CAD program. At least I haven't found one yet. Flame suit on, go for it.
> 
> "Billy G"



The Wife is a book designer and editor.  The programs she uses are very similar to those used for machining.  She also used to teach computers to seniors.  Now if I can convince her to help me......


----------



## Bill Gruby




----------



## ch2co

Bill
Yes, blackboards were made of real slate mined from the earth, and we used a substance called chalk to write on them. 
Still got one I'm my home office.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you remember being kept after school and made to clean the erasers and blackboard and then sweep the floor,


----------



## urmacher

Our first phone had a hand crank generator to ring the operator.  I still have the New Way engine that uses a coil like the model t one in the picture, and a drip feed oiler on the cylinder.   I still have a CPM computer that has dual 8" disc drives and a daisy wheel printer, and it still works.  My 1954 MG has points and an emergency hand crank in case of a weak battery.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if your secretary used an IBM Selectric typewriter and carbon paper.  Hell, you might be Old School if you ever had a secretary.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if your car has a cigarette lighter.


----------



## wawoodman

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you remember being kept after school and made to clean the erasers and blackboard and then sweep the floor,



I didn't have to sweep, but I sure remember cleaning erasers and washing (slate) blackboards. I had another elementary school teacher who would keep you after school, and give you a math problem: 5 numbers multiplied by 5 numbers. Do the multiplication, and then prove your answer by long division. Show your work. And in the 50s, no calculators, of course.

I hated it then, but I still have the ability to do arithmetic!


----------



## ch2co

My first secretary used a MANUAL typewriter, and still could type at 90+ words per minute on it.
Clapping (cleaning) erasers. In third grade, we were supposed to open the second story windows and reach out as far as we could
to clap them together so that the chalk dust didn't come back into the classroom. Thank you Mrs. Sprague.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you ever made a Zip gun out of an auto antenna.


----------



## kvt

Yea,   out the second story window but then they found the chalk dust where we use the building,   more problems,   And I still own one of those Underwood typewriters.  done use it any more but I still own it.


----------



## wawoodman

I wonder if all that chalk dust we inhaled was bad for us? Where was OSHA when we needed them?


----------



## kvt

OSHA did not apply to students,   We were there to be abused.   Remember the wooden paddles that teachers could use on students.  
and lived in a small town so parents knew before I even got home.


----------



## moosehorn

owl said:


> You might be old school if you took a gun to school, so that you could go hunting after classes let out, and it was alright with the teacher.


Nobody ever thought to do anything else with it!


----------



## ch2co

wawoodman said:


> I wonder if all that chalk dust we inhaled was bad for us? Where was OSHA when we needed them?



Nah, just a good source of calcium.
Remember chalking the sidewalks with messages, art, etc.  Had to go back to apologize and clean off the sidewalk several times.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you ever put a penny on the railroad track  and watched it get squished as a STEAM locomotive pulling a long train stormed by.


----------



## savarin

MattM said:


> You might be Old School if you ever put a penny on the railroad track  and watched it get squished as a STEAM locomotive pulling a long train stormed by.


You might be old school if you forgot you used to do this.


----------



## savarin

you also might be old school if you used to lean over the bridge and see if you could look down the funnel when the train went underneath.


----------



## Bill Gruby

You are old school if you can even remember the word ARITHMETIC.


----------



## 12bolts

Several times?





ch2co said:


> ....... Had to go back to apologize and clean off the sidewalk several times.


Obviously you didn't learn your lesson the 1st time! Teacher needed a bigger badder strap!

Cheers phil


----------



## MattM

12bolts said:


> Several times?Obviously you didn't learn your lesson the 1st time! Teacher needed a bigger badder strap!
> 
> Cheers phil



Rulers, my boy, rulers, big flat wooden rulers with steel edges.  And the nuns knew how to use them.  I still have scars...


----------



## Bill Gruby

Webbed Belt, 3 inches wide with a piece of metal inside. Hurt like the devil  when hit on the palm of your hand. Mr. Graffe was the perveyer of the pain.


----------



## kvt

Had one teacher  that was wicked.  if a group of kids got caught he would make them paddle each other then if he did not think that you did a good job he would then paddle you.   Everyone tried not to get caught by him.   His favorite paddle was a hand carved piece of knotted oak.


----------



## ch2co

Well I might have had to wash chalk off of a few sidewalks (some neighbors liked my artwork crude as it was) but otherwise I was 
an angel. Sister Mary Ester used a wood ruler on the back of the hand, however never my hand.


----------



## 4GSR

kvt said:


> .......snip....... His favorite paddle was a hand carved piece of knotted oak.



My fifth grade teacher, 27 years old short 5 foot 2 petite woman that wore some nice high heel shoes, still think about it today!  Anyways, she had a "fiberglass", really was Plexiglass, paddle about 1/4" thick.  Us boys were always trying to get in trouble just to get pops from that paddle.  Needless to say, three hard pops from her swinging that paddle brought tears to my eyes.  That was not fun!


----------



## kwoodhands

RandyM said:


> OK Bill, I'll play.
> 
> You might be old school if you do not have a cell phone.
> 
> You might be old school if your car does not have a computer in it.
> 
> You might be old school if pay your bills by USPS.
> 
> How's that for a start. What you got Bill?



Okay Randy, I'm old school. My grandchildren say I'm low tech guy in a high tech world. You won't believe what I got my granddaughter for Christmas this year. My wife asked her what she would like and she said a tablet. I went to Staples and bought two stacks of legal pads, one yellow and the other white. I gave them to my wife to wrap , she said Tassie wanted another type of tablet and she will get it herself. I got enough legal pad paper for the next 10 years.
mike


----------



## Bill W.

Bill Gruby said:


> You are old school if you listened to Tommy Dorsey or Les Brown. Still have my Fischer Turntable. Also Have a Teac Reel to Reel and a Sansui 5000A blackbox. Keep em coming. I got more. ROTFLMBO


Throw in a set of Akai speakers and it sounds like you may have spent some time in southeast Asia during the 60's 0r 70's courtesy of Uncle Sam...  Bill W.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Government paid vacation from May 1966 to March 1969. Had those speakers but lost them on the move from Quang Tri back to Dong Ha.


----------



## Bill W.

You might be old school, if when the teacher passed out the test, you put it up to your nose to smell the mimeograph fluid.


----------



## Old Mud

You just may be Old School if you ever drove one of these. even before you could start it !!


----------



## Old Mud

Or if you remember these at $9,50.


----------



## Kay

I Just turned 80 last week and this Old School Thread brought back so many memories I enjoyed each one .THANKS EVERYONE  Kay


----------



## gonzo

And you might be old if you recall the cord that fastened behind the front seat of the car where the lap robe hung.
Then there were the " ankle straps " mounted on each door post. ( evil grin )


----------



## gonzo

Old Mud said:


> You just may be Old School if you ever drove one of these. even before you could start it !!
> View attachment 228013


I recall the old Fordson that used to reside in the basement of the Smithsonian. What a shame it is no longer there.


----------



## GK1918

Ya I still say "step on the starter"


----------



## savarin

I think your definitely "Old" school if you post medical threads in the Members Hangout and read them all.


----------



## Reddinr

You might be old school if you have your secretary type in your forum responses.


----------



## Kay

I do not have the privilege   to have a secretary my wife has to do all my typing now


----------



## rwm

Not that old but I was mentioning about the high-beam switch on the left foot and no one knew what I was talking about!
Robert


----------



## ch2co

I just had a old man brain fart (OMBF?). You are old school if you remember having inkwells on your school desks. (and dipping the little girl's who sat in front of you (Eileen?)
pig tails in the ink. Oh, I got to go to the principals office and apologize to her mother for that one I'm just glad that it wasn't a year later when I was in a Catholic school, man I'd still be in trouble!
Those  ink pens were a real mess too , hardly a page could be written without getting a big blob of ink on it.


----------



## ch2co

Old school if you drove a Jeep with 4 shift levers on the floor. 1,2,3,R gear, High/low range, 2/4 wheel drive and overdrive or not. 
Only would go 55 mph flat out, but man what memories.


----------



## 12bolts

Oh yeah I remember them





ch2co said:


> ...if you remember having inkwells on your school desks. and dipping the little girl's who sat in front of you pig tails in the ink. .....





Not so sure her name was Eileen tho'. I seem to remember a Margaret I was keen on.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 4GSR

gonzo said:


> And you might be old if you recall the cord that fastened behind the front seat of the car where the lap robe hung.
> Then there were the " ankle straps " mounted on each door post. ( evil grin )


don't remember the lap robes or ankle straps, but remember the cord hanging on the back of the front seat.  We referred to it as a "sissy bar".  My older cousins would call you a sissy if you hung on to it when my aunt would go over the railroad tracks fast and you would come up out of the seat and back down, sometimes.


----------



## MozamPete

You might be old school is you had a car baby seat that just clipped over the seat back -- and the seat rocker forward to let people into the back as it was a two door car


----------



## Rockytime

urmacher said:


> Our first phone had a hand crank generator to ring the operator.  I still have the New Way engine that uses a coil like the model t one in the picture, and a drip feed oiler on the cylinder.   I still have a CPM computer that has dual 8" disc drives and a daisy wheel printer, and it still works.  My 1954 MG has points and an emergency hand crank in case of a weak battery.



WOW, CPM! My first computer was an LNR64, 64 operating speed, 8" dual Segate drives and a US Robotics 300 baud modem. Took a day and a half to send a paragraph. How far we have come.


----------



## kvt

Military jeep with the battery under the passengers seat.   

First computer did not even have a hard drive,   Floppy disks

Left foot was the light switch,   Right foot was the starter.  Some times easier to park on a hill let it roll and pop the clutch.

Two speed Cushman scooter with a centrifugal  clutch (had a tendency to hurt if the bolt fell out of the lever.  Then you spent the next few hours looking for the bearing.


----------



## tq60

Worked on computers that had a row of 27 switches that you loaded the boot address into...

Spinning platter hard drives with changeable and servicable heads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin

If your really old you might remember using rows of beads on wires.
It may have been when you were in that shoe box at bottom of river.


----------



## RandyM

You might be old school if you still get and read one of these on a daily basis.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Ours is called the Bristol Herald. LOL  Charles, I learned to use an ABACUS while attending  grammer school. The old gent that ran the Chinese Laundry showed me how. His son was my best friend.    ROTFLMBO


----------



## Toysinthehood

This isn't a great one, but a lot of guys at my work don't understand the concept of single point cutting. 
So without further ado.
The fly cutter.
Grinding twist drills.
Anything hss.
I work with people who are 50+.

Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin

Bill Gruby said:


> Ours is called the Bristol Herald. LOL  Charles, I learned to use an ABACUS while attending  grammer school. The old gent that ran the Chinese Laundry showed me how. His son was my best friend.    ROTFLMBO


And they are still in use in lots of asian businesses. I cant believe how fast they are, like greased lightning.


----------



## dlane

I like to cook old school, can't get real ingredients anymore though.


----------



## savarin

dlane said:


> I like to cook old school, can't get real ingredients anymore though.


As an ex pro I find most pre 1930 recipes pretty bland and uninteresting.
I have a heap of early cook books and the most interesting bits are the social commentary of the times.


----------



## ch2co

You might be old school if you aren't reading forums on a screen of some sort.

You might be old school if you are watching the Indy 500 and all of the drivers have a mechanistic sitting next to them in the car.


----------



## scwhite

You might be Old school if you know how to Draw File .
   And you real might be old school if you know how to clean out a loaded up file without a file card which don't work on a loaded up file .


----------



## middle.road

...... You know what a 78 is and how to play it on the Victrola.
...... 'Bought' your first hunting knife with S&H Stamps...
...... You know how to use the items show at the end of this post.



Bill Gruby said:


> You might be old if you never left the house without your pocket knife. Most of us had a Barlow as  Mumbly-peg was the norm. Also carried marbles and baseball cards. Pennies to, for playing pitch.
> "Billy G"


I remember saving up for my first Barlow, and heading into Foss drug store in Golden Colorado to buy it.
Miss that knife...



MrDan said:


> If you used to take vacuum tubes to the drug store to use the tube tester there, and the store actually sold new tubes.


Grandparents had an RCA Store - Guess who checked the vacuum tubes?
The Rexall across the street had a tester also.
And currently Honey has bought (3) at estate sales in the past year and is waiting on me to test them.
(and I have a box full of tubes...)



Bob Korves said:


> You might be old school if your CAD system is a desk, a t-square, some triangles and an eraser mask, a rotary lead sharpener, some vellum, and various pencil leads from around 2B to 6H hardness in your mechanical pencils.  Wait, that is my current CAD system, though more usually it is the back of an envelope...


VELLUM?! youngun' - Linen and pass me the ink quill...  <GRIN>
I still have it all. Over (24) boxes of lead. Still collect lead holders, use them in the shop. Still use my Vemco compasses. Have three 'modern' Vemco V-Tracks in the rafters. Wish I had the room for a drafting table.



2volts said:


> You might be old school if you programmed in Fortran using punch cards
> pete


I've only got a half an inch of punch cards left for scratch paper...  :-(

===

I still have a dimmer switch on the floor.
Need to find a good Necking Knob for said Jeep... Else convert to Power Steering.

There are currently two IBM Selectric II Typewriters sitting in the shop.
Both Busted in the same place... Heavy complicated suckers, that's for sure.

And even though everything we have has been converted to electronic ignition,
We have these in the shed:


----------



## MozamPete

You might be old school if you remember when a 67 second pit-stop was considered fast






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=708400402635504


----------



## RandyWilson

There is a difference between being old school and just old.  My late Father in Law, for example. had a pencil sharpener hanging next to the rotary wall phone in the shop. With a shelf above it full of analog gauges and a Simpson 160 volt meter. That made him old.  He could also make a reproduction Model A fender spare tire well from a scrap of metal, some hammers, tin snips, and a oxy-acet torch. That is old school.


----------



## kvt

I still remember watching my father patch a crack in a pickup fender with an old coat hanger and a Oxy-act torch.   Seems he could weld and braze almost anything including alum irrigation pipes,   I was never that good at it.  Melting through, things yea I could do that.


----------



## JPMacG

I visited several job shops this week - all  were exclusively CNC.  I would say (sadly) that any machine with hand wheels is old school, in fact, an artifact of a bygone era.


----------



## Bob Korves

JPMacG said:


> I visited several job shops this week - all  were exclusively CNC.  I would say (sadly) that any machine with hand wheels is old school, in fact, an artifact of a bygone era.


Well, look at the bright side.  It is only an artifact if it is no longer in use, making things for today.  The same can be said for us...


----------



## woodchucker

JPMacG said:


> I visited several job shops this week - all  were exclusively CNC.  I would say (sadly) that any machine with hand wheels is old school, in fact, an artifact of a bygone era.


I guess they cannot repair anything anymore. CNC is great for repetitive jobs, or even one off from a CAD drawing, but manual is the way to repair parts, or make new from the old.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Family had a crank phone- 24 ring 3...... The more I read about fine
machining in these fora the more I am convinced that , in the end,
good work is in the eyes, ears, and fingers  (probably maligned crusty
old fart).......BLJHB.


----------



## RandyWilson

woochucker said:


> I guess they cannot repair anything anymore. CNC is great for repetitive jobs, or even one off from a CAD drawing, but manual is the way to repair parts, or make new from the old.





 Repairing things is so old school....  just order a new one off Aliexpress.


----------



## mcostello

Old school means paying bills by walking in and paying cash and wanting a receipt, and Yes I do.


----------



## Silverbullet

Ok , may be your old school if you and your buddies would stand along a stream and see who could pee the farthest and the longest. YUPP I usually won . 
Ain't that a great accomplishment , now after the paralysis I'm lucky not get my shoes .


----------



## middle.road

RandyWilson said:


> There is a difference between being old school and just old.  My late Father in Law, for example. had a pencil sharpener hanging next to the rotary wall phone in the shop. With a shelf above it full of analog gauges and a Simpson 160 volt meter. That made him old.  He could also make a reproduction Model A fender spare tire well from a scrap of metal, some hammers, tin snips, and a oxy-acet torch. That is old school.





kvt said:


> I still remember watching my father patch a crack in a pickup fender with an old coat hanger and a Oxy-act torch.   Seems he could weld and braze almost anything including alum irrigation pipes,   I was never that good at it.  Melting through, things yea I could do that.



Dang, that isn't 'old school', that is 'talent'! I wish I had just 10% of that...


----------



## Glenn Brooks

My old school approach - stick welding with DC (-) and 6011 with a Lincoln tombstone machine.


----------



## westsailpat

Vernier caliper . My first machine shop job the owner would not let me use a dial caliper because the pinion gear could jump in the rack .


----------



## eeler1

dang, you guys are old.  And it's  old school just to know what 'points ' are.  My original phone prefix was 'baldwin', btw.  old school if DRO means ' dang, recked onother'.


----------



## RandyM

You may be old school if you know what Descriptive Geometry means.


----------



## JerryK

You might be old school if your flat belt slips off the pulley;


----------



## derf

You might be old school if you install rivets with a ball peen hammer....


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you believe this


----------



## uncle harry

eeler1 said:


> dang, you guys are old.  And it's  old school just to know what 'points ' are.  My original phone prefix was 'baldwin', btw.  old school if DRO means ' dang, recked onother'.



Back when drawings were done on vellum, the notation NTS often actually meant "not too sure"


----------



## Boswell

You Said :


JerryK said:


> You might be old school if your flat belt slips off the pulley;



I read :
"You might be Old if your belt slips off your belly"


----------



## T Bredehoft

Air raid wardens? Ration coupons? New Look? VE Day?


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you ever said


----------



## benmychree

FOMOGO said:


> You might be old school if, your first set of wheels had no seat belts, three pedals, and a flat head motor. Mike


I'll top that; my first car was a model T Ford; I did upgrade soon after with a 1926 Dodge coupe.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

uncle harry said:


> Back when drawings were done on vellum, the notation NTS often actually meant "not too sure"




_Back when I could still work I use to get engineered truss drawing marked "Imperial Analog" used here.
My younger Boss asked me one day what that meant. " They just can't find a book reference to back it up so that's their best guess" 
After that whenever there was a problem the boss sent them to me so I could make 'em squirm. I would usually just hand them my hammer and say "Show me what you want me to do"
After a while, the word came down from management that any problems with trusses should be brought to me so I could write up a field fix report that would automatically be redrawn and engineered stamped to my specs.
Moral of the story. "Old School " knowledge beats "Imperial Analog" every time. 
**Gator**_


----------



## bfk

You might be old school if you used to go to concerts where actual humans played actual instruments. 

You might be old school if your first calculator was one you built. 

You're definitely old school if you remember when a 2x4 was 2" by 4".


----------



## kvt

Might be old school if the first cash register you used had little pop up numbers and a crank handle,   and people actually knew how to make change without a computer telling them how much to give back.


----------



## uncle harry

bfk said:


> You might be old school if you used to go to concerts where actual humans played actual instruments.
> 
> You might be old school if your first calculator was one you built.
> 
> You're definitely old school if you remember when a 2x4 was 2" by 4".





My house was built in 1888 & has 1 7/8 x 3 7/8 "2 X 4's".  I'd hate to be old enough to remember actual ones.


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you have trouble tying your shoes


----------



## Old Mud

JerryK said:


> You might be old school if your flat belt slips off the pulley;



You may  be just a little more "Old School" if you still prefer laced Leather flat belts to the new composite glue together ones.

Or if you could say "Whiskey,Tango,Foxtrot and everyone would know what you were saying.


----------



## CluelessNewB

Just saying if you see this buy it!   (I have no connection to Cabot except being a very happy customer, this is probably my favorite cheddar)


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you ever shot a squirrel with a self made firecracker gun.


----------



## Old Mud

You might be Old School if you ever had an Old one lunger /Lathrop in your fishing boat.


----------



## JerryK

You might be old school if you chased the Ice truck


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

Old Schooling today.

1940's era Warner and Swasey turret lathe, 3 1/2" 1045 TGP steel rounds, had to drill 11/32" holes 9" deep and tap 1/8" NPT.
Used 4 drill chucks in the turret, jobber length drill, 14" long drill, countersink and pipe tap. Worked a charm 8 parts in 4 hours including part handling.


----------



## JerryK

You might be old school if you penciled programs

Challenge yourself by solving the problem with
no computer, just pencil , paper, and trigonometry table
No answers needed.


----------



## Jimsehr

I chased an ice wagon that was pulled by a horse. And boy did the driver get ******.


----------



## MattM

JerryK said:


> You might be old school if you penciled programs
> 
> Challenge yourself by solving the problem with
> no computer, just pencil , paper, and trigonometry table
> No answers needed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249363



Can i use my slide rule?


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

.517 X the rhombus / collateral angle in degrees Kelvin for metric units

This can not be solved in inch units as the rhombus declination is undefined.
I hope this helps.


----------



## JerryK

Don’t give up guys, there is a solution.
Someone will post it


----------



## ACHiPo

Sure looks like 0.500" in the X direction to me.  No trig tables handy, but y=0.375+0.5*sin(0.5/0.625)?


----------



## JerryK

ACHiPo said:


> Sure looks like 0.500" in the X direction to me.  No trig tables handy, but y=0.375+0.5*sin(0.5/0.625)?



This is a little more challenging than that.
I would not insult you guys with a simple problem


----------



## epanzella

You might be old school if you ever installed a truck transmission with an inner tube and a piece of plywood.


----------



## epanzella

RandyM said:


> You know you are old school if you know how to use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 226519
> 
> 
> I have one mounted on my toolbox.




Vulcan Minigun Pistol?


----------



## JerryK

RandyM said:


> You know you are old school if you know how to use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 226519
> 
> 
> I have one mounted on my toolbox.



Just a young man with a dream


----------



## JerryK

MattM said:


> Can i use my slide rule?



That would be great, I never used one.


----------



## Forty Niner

.....if you know how to use a transistor radio tuned between stations to set the timing on your motorcycle.

.....or if you remember the status that came with a 6 or 9 transistor radio vs a 3 transistor radio.


----------



## jamby

Well,  if you find the angle at 0,0 in the right triangle (1.0 long, .375 high) then you should have the three sides of the oblique triangle (hyp of earlier tri, [.625/2]+ .625, .625) and so you can get the angle of it at the 0,0 point added to the first tri totaled will give you the angle which with the side ([.625/2]+ .625) you can derive the length of the side in X.

Maybe..

I could lay it out in qcad or define the geometry in apt360,  or do the math but I don't know where I left my log tables  (logarithm table).


----------



## JerryK

jamby said:


> Well,  if you find the angle at 0,0 in the right triangle (1.0 long, .375 high) then you should have the three sides of the oblique triangle (hyp of earlier tri, [.625/2]+ .625, .625) and so you can get the angle of it at the 0,0 point added to the first tri totaled will give you the angle which with the side ([.625/2]+ .625) you can derive the length of the side in X.
> 
> Maybe..
> 
> I could lay it out in qcad or define the geometry in apt360,  or do the math but I don't know where I left my log tables  (logarithm table).



Yes Sir, your almost home


----------



## jamby

I'll leave it for the youngsters to figure out,  I am up to my trig tables in trying to configure a iptables/shorewall firewall computer before the hard drive in the old on pukes.....


----------



## JerryK

jamby said:


> I'll leave it for the youngsters to figure out,  I am up to my trig tables in trying to configure a iptables/shorewall firewall computer before the hard drive in the old on pukes.....




And I thought you were the youngster


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you ever read
the binary coded NC tape 
1-2-4-7


----------



## Tony Pisano

Bill Gruby said:


> Remember the Spring Reverberation system for car radios. Yup yer old school. LOL


----------



## Tony Pisano

In you own words define "OLD SCHOOL".

Open to any and all answers from any and all members. Keep it in You might be a Red neck if ----


----------



## Tony Pisano

Still have my rotary speaker Leslie tube amp, had a spring reverb guitar amp, still have my original Big Muff distortion box, a working rotary wall phone in my shop, and  2 4-track cassette recorders. I used to write programs and type out the codes on the flexwriter at work. Not to mention some of the tools we made in trade school in the early 70's when we used white lead on the lathe dead centers.


----------



## savarin

Are you considered old school if you still use DOS programs?


----------



## Boswell

savarin said:


> Are you considered old school if you still use DOS programs?


You might be old school if you even know what a DOS program is  

You also might be "Old School" if you ever used a paper punch to double the size of your mass storage media.


----------



## Reeltor

I have/use about 95% of the items mentioned.  Just the other day, I was talking to a buddy and said that I wished that I went to some of the TV (and radio) repair shops and picked up all the old tubes and the tube tester that they were throwing into the dumpster.  I wish I still had our old radio, AM, FM, and short waive; yes it was a tube set.  Portable, about the size of one of the wooden tool boxes


----------



## kvt

You might be old school if you can remember and had to work with 8 inch and 5 1/4 inch floppy disk.   Or the old 12 inch plater hard drives.


----------



## CluelessNewB

kvt said:


> You might be old school if you can remember and had to work with 8 inch and 5 1/4 inch floppy disk.   Or the old 12 inch plater hard drives.


 
Or punched tape


----------



## MattM

You might be old school if you ever ran a punched tape Linotype machine,,,,or if you even know what a Linotype machine is.


----------



## JerryK

MattM said:


> You might be old school if you ever ran a punched tape Linotype machine,,,,or if you even know what a Linotype machine is.



Well, I guess I’m there.
High school print shop , using a Linotype in 1954.
1966 punching tape with a Friden Flexowriter


----------



## Nogoingback

In my high school we had a print shop with Linotype machines (which I never ran).  But I did run the 
platen presses.  Remember quoins and quoin keys?


----------



## ConValSam

You might be old school if you know that a font is a compartmented drawer full of typeface with a different bin for each letter.


----------



## JerryK

Nogoingback said:


> In my high school we had a print shop with Linotype machines (which I never ran).  But I did run the
> platen presses.  Remember quoins and quoin keys?



Yes sir, Lock the lead


----------



## MattM

Ludlow Machines?  Monotype Machines?  You might be old school if you ever set type from a "California" job case.


----------



## JerryK

jamby said:


> Well,  if you find the angle at 0,0 in the right triangle (1.0 long, .375 high) then you should have the three sides of the oblique triangle (hyp of earlier tri, [.625/2]+ .625, .625) and so you can get the angle of it at the 0,0 point added to the first tri totaled will give you the angle which with the side ([.625/2]+ .625) you can derive the length of the side in X.
> 
> Maybe..
> 
> I could lay it out in qcad or define the geometry in apt360,  or do the math but I don't know where I left my log tables  (logarithm table).




This is the first triangle jamby is referring to


----------



## MattM

JerryK said:


> This is the first triangle jamby is referring to
> 
> 
> View attachment 249590



My calculations tell me the "location" is:

zero -.50" in the "X" direction and,
zero +.75" in the "Y" direction

Correct?


----------



## JerryK

MattM said:


> My calculations tell me the "location" is:
> 
> zero -.50" in the "X" direction and,
> zero +.75" in the "Y" direction
> 
> Correct?



Well, either You are wrong or I’m wrong ?


----------



## kvt

CluelessNewB  That was the newer one with more keys.


----------



## Tinkertoy1941

Phone Number  "Allen 70" tried to call that from northern Michigan in late 1960's and the operator told me I was wrong no such number!
Party lines
Operators that knew where everyone in town was!! Call forwarding! Call waiting! Caller ID! And voice mail the operator would go to the office door and holler at the people working in the village.
You could buy "Wings" Cigarettes  for $0.08 cents per pack
Nobody took the keys out of their Automobiles
The whole town had Saturday Night Movies on the side wall of the village hall! Guess what no TV!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACHiPo

MattM said:


> You might be old school if you ever ran a punched tape Linotype machine,,,,or if you even know what a Linotype machine is.


Ran one in high school.  Sucked.  Couldn't wait to get a "word processor"!


----------



## ch2co

“The whole town had Saturday Night Movies on the side wall of the village hall! Guess what no TV!!!!!!!!!“

Sounds like heaven.


----------



## MattM

JerryK said:


> Well, either You are wrong or I’m wrong ?



Well either you are wrong or I am wrong.  Which is it?


----------



## JerryK

MattM said:


> Well either you are wrong or I am wrong.  Which is it?




You , but here's the second of three triangles to solve


----------



## PHPaul

kvt said:


> CluelessNewB  That was the newer one with more keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249645



That right there is a Model 28 Teletype machine.  I spent several years maintaining those beasts when I was in the Navy.  I got so I could do a complete Quarterly Preventive Maintenance on one of those in one 8 hour watch.  Remove, disassemble, clean, reassemble, lubricate and adjust the page printer, perforator, re-perforater, tape reader and keyboard.  Learned a lot of little tricks for handling small parts working on them.

I could also do a pretty fair job of reading a 5 level Baudot tape just by looking at the holes.


----------



## kvt

The trick was to remember the switch between upper and lower it could throw the whole thing off missing one of those.   Used one in the AF passed my first typing test on one of those.  Had to do 30 wpm and hand part of one hand in a cast,  That S_ _ _ _ _   but finally managed to do it    I was glad when the the IBM selectric typewriter came in.


----------



## PHPaul

kvt said:


> The trick was to remember the switch between upper and lower it could throw the whole thing off missing one of those.   Used one in the AF passed my first typing test on one of those.  Had to do 30 wpm and hand part of one hand in a cast,  That S_ _ _ _ _   but finally managed to do it    I was glad when the the IBM selectric typewriter came in.



Had one operator that could do 100WPM on one of those if the keyboard was adjusted just right.  He loved to see me bringing one back after PMing it, cuz he knew he could fly on that thing for a week or two before the keyboard got out of adjustment again.

The joke back in the day was "I'm Old Navy, from the days of wooden ships, iron men and steam-powered letters/figures shift"


----------



## jamby

JerryK
  No one seem to want to rise to the bait?

Jim


----------



## David S

You know what a Hectograph is.

David


----------



## JerryK

jamby said:


> JerryK
> No one seem to want to rise to the bait?
> 
> Jim




Patience Jim, the younger work force is arriving home now,
someone might jump all over this.

Jerry


----------



## MattM

JerryK said:


> You , but here's the second of three triangles to solve
> 
> View attachment 249651



Is the drawing to scale?


----------



## JerryK

Not to scale , Matt


----------



## JerryK

This is the third and final triangle needed for the location.
Good luck have a great Holiday

This Geezer is out for awhile , back to my hobby


----------



## HarryJM

If you refer to your refrigerator an ice box.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

First  Phone Number
42- ring- 3 (and all the others could be heard picking 
up to hear the Latest


----------



## genec

JerryK said:


> Just a young man with a dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 249517


you are really old school if the teacher let you use your pocket knife


----------



## FLguy

Boy,  do I feel OLD now after reading these reminders.


----------



## Old Mud

You may be Old School if your teacher let you bring your shotgun to school so you could hunt on your way home. 

 Or even if you only had ONE teacher for all 6 grades.


----------



## PHPaul

K through 4, I had one teacher for 8 grades.  And separate outdoor facilities for gurlz and boys.

And yes, just like your Dear Old Grandpappy, I walked to school.


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you remember the black-outs
in Southern California during the war


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

PHPaul said:


> K through 4, I had one teacher for 8 grades.  And separate outdoor facilities for gurlz and boys.
> 
> And yes, just like your Dear Old Grandpappy, I walked to school.


Up hill both ways I'm sure.


----------



## PHPaul

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Up hill both ways I'm sure.



In the snow...


----------



## Nammar

You may be old school if you even know what a sextant or a Morse key is. In the old days navigating officers or radio officers did not get charged extra by the airlines to hand carry their "tools of their trade", when joining a ship overseas. I still get called in to hand scrape a white metal bearing on the older low speed marine diesels. Geoffrey.


----------



## mcostello

It was snow with light rain for Me.


----------



## savarin

You may be old school if you used to clip candles to your christmas tree and light them.


----------



## Bill Gruby

My Grandmother did. Awesome sight.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Fortis64

Old school if you remember (or not for that matter) the 60's


----------



## Bill Gruby

I would rather not remember the 60's. I was in South East Asia for 3 years of them. Not the greatest place to be. They got even worse when I finally came back to the world. Nope, you can have them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bob Korves

I don't remember the 60's at all, beyond playing in blues and rock bands, skiing and backpacking, chasing girls, fixing and racing cars, and trying to cope with the reality of going to school...


----------



## genec

you may be old school if your phone cost 8$ a month and ma bell supplied the phone


----------



## owl

genec said:


> you may be old school if your phone cost 8$ a month and ma bell supplied the phone


My tracfone still only costs $8 a month.  Of course it is a flipphone only good for calls...


----------



## uncle harry

Bill Gruby said:


> I would rather not remember the 60's. I was in South East Asia for 3 years of them. Not the greatest place to be. They got even worse when I finally came back to the world. Nope, you can have them.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thank you for your service sir !


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you remember
when the Fax machine was #1 in new technology


----------



## mcostello

Carbon paper. Still occasionally used.


----------



## kvt

I actually had someone ask what carbon paper was one day when we were talking about something.


----------



## Fortis64

I still use carbon paper once a week for my hire book


----------



## Nogoingback

You might be old school if you still use a hire book.


----------



## hman

You might be old school if you can answer this question:  

What key is present on (almost?) EVERY typewriter keyboard, but not present on ANY computer keyboard?


----------



## MattM

You might be old school if you still use a fountain pen.  Went into Staples the other day and asked for ink for my fountain pen.  The little Jennifer says, "What's a fountain pen?".


----------



## MattM

Nammar said:


> You may be old school if you even know what a sextant or a Morse key is. In the old days navigating officers or radio officers did not get charged extra by the airlines to hand carry their "tools of their trade", when joining a ship overseas. I still get called in to hand scrape a white metal bearing on the older low speed marine diesels. Geoffrey.



Our publishing company <www.paracay.com> still sells the Nautical Almanac and various sight reduction tables.  (The Naval Academy and the Merchant Marine Academies no longer teach Celestial Nav.)

You might be Old School if you ever reduced a sight using H.O. 211.


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if your
potato chips don’t hit the floor


----------



## woodchucker

JerryK said:


> Just a young man with a dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 249517


I have one of those. But I don't use it for regular pencils, only drafting pencils.  If you know what they are.


----------



## woodchucker

CluelessNewB said:


> Or punched tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249574


Ah, my first programs were written on that type of puppy. Major pain in the butt. Even cards were an improvement. You could easily fix a card, the tape was much harder to fix, and would jam if not done right. With a card take it out and write a new one.


----------



## JerryK

You may be old school if you have used this formula
Diameter of cutter divided by diameter desired = sine of the angle
to tilt the head


----------



## PHPaul

JerryK said:


> Just a young man with a dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 249517



OMG!  I'd forgotten all about those.

Mechanical Drawing class, Freshman year of High School, 1964.


----------



## Cooter Brown

This is in a copy of South Bend Lathe's how to run a lathe.













How to run a Lathe No. 20



__ Cooter Brown
__ Nov 28, 2017



						10  cents
					
















South Bend Lathe Staff



__ Cooter Brown
__ Nov 28, 2017


----------



## JerryK

Old/New School


----------



## Bob Korves

PHPaul said:


> OMG!  I'd forgotten all about those.
> 
> Mechanical Drawing class, Freshman year of High School, 1964.


Same age as me, same subject back then.


----------



## MattM

You might be Old School if you ever used a "star drill" or even know what it is.


----------



## Tozguy

Portable cordless drill and screwdriver from the days before we needed exercise machines.


----------



## JerryK

JerryK said:


> You may be old school if you have used this formula
> Diameter of cutter divided by diameter desired = sine of the angle
> to tilt the head



Used this method many times during the early 60s


----------



## Bob Korves

I have several star drills and have sharpened them multiple times each.


----------



## kvt

Tozguy said:


> Portable cordless drill and screwdriver from the days before we needed exercise machines.


No way I have one of those on the shelf.


----------



## tq60

Bill Gruby said:


> Remember the Spring Reverberation system for car radios. Yup yer old school. LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Had one of those and they were great until bumpy road.
> 
> 
> But then you also needed poor man's channel 3....
> 
> 
> After you installed your aftermarket stereo you pulled a wire from each speaker to the old dash speaker and the "difference" voltage drove it.
> 
> Sounded good too!  If speaker was good....


----------



## ch2co

STEREO!??  I thought that this forum was Old School. My spring reverb was installed with my vacuum tube AM radio.   And yes, the big problem with these spring reverbs whenever you hit a bump. Sounded sorta like kicking an empty trash can over and its lid rolling gown the alley.


----------



## Bob Korves

The most fun with spring reverb was had with BIG guitar amplifiers.  If you kicked the amp (heaven forbid) or just rocked it back and forth on it's base you could get sounds like the world coming to an end, crashing and booming.  Great fun at a gig at 130dB.


----------



## tq60

David S said:


> You may be old school if your go to drill is a brace and bit.
> 
> David


That was my first "cordless drill"...


----------



## Ray C

... you still call it an icebox instead of a refrigerator.


----------

